# Comcast monthly charge for CableCARD



## gothaggis (Mar 3, 2010)

So back when the premmiere was announced, I started a chat support session with Comcast online. They told me that for the first CableCARD, there is no charge. Sounded good to me. Picked up my tivo today and called comcast up to see if if I can do a self install - they tell me no, they only do 'truck rolls' and that there is a $8.99 monthly charge for it. what. On top of that, there is a $16 truck roll fee and the earliest they can schedule someone to be here is the 3rd week of April. WTF. (I live in Baltimore City)


----------



## Archipelagos (Mar 26, 2010)

They've been charging me for both of my M-Stream cards for my Series 3 for awhile now. I've been through the pairing process twice over the phone, I hope I don't have to do a truck roll for it.


----------



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

I currently have an S-card in my TV and Comcast has never charged me any monthly fee. They are coming next week to swap my old card for an M-card in my TiVo and they didn't mention any new monthly fees, so hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## Unseen Llama (Nov 29, 2005)

gothaggis said:


> So back when the premmiere was announced, I started a chat support session with Comcast online. They told me that for the first CableCARD, there is no charge. Sounded good to me. Picked up my tivo today and called comcast up to see if if I can do a self install - they tell me no, they only do 'truck rolls' and that there is a $8.99 monthly charge for it. what. On top of that, there is a $16 truck roll fee and the earliest they can schedule someone to be here is the 3rd week of April. WTF. (I live in Baltimore City)


I just called (again) to get an appointment for a cablecard install.

The last phone rep I talked to indicated that he would not send someone out to the house if all I wanted to do was get a cablecard installed with their limited basic service. I would have to upgrade to the Digital Starter if I wanted a tech to come out and do the installation. That really threw me over the edge and I told him we were done with the conversation.

Called again today and got someone who actually listened to me and I have an appointment this Wednesday for the install. I specifically said to bring an M-card for the new Tivo Premier. We'll see what actually happens.

Sometimes get so frustrated with this whole process. You would think having gone through it twice before, it would get easier. Comcast won't let you install your own card in the Indianapolis region.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm going to be picking up a "digital cablecard self-install kit" from Comcast this week. 

Question for someone who has gone through the Comcast self-install process: Are the cards clearly marked "M-card"?


----------



## Thuye (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes, they are clearly marked. I picked up my second cable card install kit (in anticipation of my Premiere XL arriving this week) and the card is clearly marked.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

Comcast Houston has refused (me, at least) truck rolls for cable card installs, so I have installed all myself. I picked up another card yesterday for the Premier I anticipate being delivered this week. (marked "multi-stream")

I am hopeful that the pairing will go a lot more smoothly than it did three years ago with my first TiVo HD.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

So what's the process with pairing a cablecard with Comcast?

I've heard a lot of people say there's hair-pulling involved - does anyone who's gone through the process have tips or "keywords" to use to make it less stressful?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

gothaggis said:


> So back when the premmiere was announced, I started a chat support session with Comcast online. They told me that for the first CableCARD, there is no charge. Sounded good to me. Picked up my tivo today and called comcast up to see if if I can do a self install - they tell me no, they only do 'truck rolls' and that there is a $8.99 monthly charge for it. what. On top of that, there is a $16 truck roll fee and the earliest they can schedule someone to be here is the 3rd week of April. WTF. (I live in Baltimore City)


I'd call the local franchising authority and ask them if 3 weeks is normal for a CableCARD install. I had similar from Comcast in Montgomery Country, MD. Called in and someone was there the next day.

Regarding pricing, I think the first card was free, but additional cards were $1.50. You may also get hit with an "additional outlet" fee for every digital drop/TV. That's most likely what the other monthly fee is.


----------



## riekl (Jan 29, 2001)

DaveWhittle said:


> So what's the process with pairing a cablecard with Comcast?
> 
> I've heard a lot of people say there's hair-pulling involved - does anyone who's gone through the process have tips or "keywords" to use to make it less stressful?


There is no process for you to go through. When you call Comcast they will demand to send a technician to your house (and charge you) for it.


----------



## riekl (Jan 29, 2001)

gothaggis said:


> So back when the premmiere was announced, I started a chat support session with Comcast online. They told me that for the first CableCARD, there is no charge. Sounded good to me. Picked up my tivo today and called comcast up to see if if I can do a self install - they tell me no, they only do 'truck rolls' and that there is a $8.99 monthly charge for it. what. On top of that, there is a $16 truck roll fee and the earliest they can schedule someone to be here is the 3rd week of April. WTF. (I live in Baltimore City)


The 8.99 is a rip off, your local division should have an official schedule of charges. Cable cards in my area are only $1.50.

Now they may be billing you a cable card + an extra outlet which would be awfully close to 8.99


----------



## riekl (Jan 29, 2001)

DaveWhittle said:


> I'm going to be picking up a "digital cablecard self-install kit" from Comcast this week.
> 
> Question for someone who has gone through the Comcast self-install process: Are the cards clearly marked "M-card"?


Sorry about my previous answer i missed this post of yours. What region are you in ? Comcast does not have any self-install kits in any region that I am aware of. My prediction is you are going to drive to the office and they will laugh at you and schedule a truck roll. If they do have such a (new) thing that that would be very unlike Comcast to do something Consumer friendly


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I think in the northwest there are some Comcast franchises that do not require a truckroll. Had a buddy who worked at Amazon in that situation. I've never been so fortunate. (I have a friend in New Jersey, forget his cable provider - they were acquired, who also could just pick a CC up at the office. Wish it were so easy everywhere.)


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

The availability of self install kits is discussed in the thread linked below. You may be able to confirm availability by looking up your local office on the Comcast web site and seeing if they list cable card self-install kits as available.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7848784


----------



## Unseen Llama (Nov 29, 2005)

davezatz said:


> I think in the northwest there are some Comcast franchises that do not require a truckroll. Had a buddy who worked at Amazon in that situation. I've never been so fortunate. (I have a friend in New Jersey, forget his cable provider - they were acquired, who also could just pick a CC up at the office. Wish it were so easy everywhere.)


I need to move to the northwest...I'd have a much happier Comcast experience then.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

riekl said:


> Sorry about my previous answer i missed this post of yours. What region are you in ? Comcast does not have any self-install kits in any region that I am aware of. My prediction is you are going to drive to the office and they will laugh at you and schedule a truck roll. If they do have such a (new) thing that that would be very unlike Comcast to do something Consumer friendly


I'm in East TN. According to this page, my local Comcast offers the following:
_
Services Available_

Payments Accepted for Line Of Business: Comcast High Speed Internet, Video
Payment Types Accepted: Check, MasterCard, Visa, Cash, Discover, American Express

Self Installation Kits Available: Comcast High Speed Internet, High Definition Converter,* Digital - CableCard*, Digital Video Recorder

Returned Equipment Accepted: Modem, Digital Video Recorder, CableCard, High Definition Converter, Analog Converter, Digital Converter

Equipment Exchanged: CableCard, Analog Converter, Digital Video Recorder, Modem, Digital Converter, High Definition Converter


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

Unseen Llama said:


> I need to move to the northwest...I'd have a much happier Comcast experience then.


About a year ago I did two CableCARD self-installs on Tivo HDs. No problems on the calls to Comcast for pairing.

The "digital cablecard self-install kit" I picked up at the Comcast office was a CableCARD in a little plastic case.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Hm, would it be quicker and cheaper to move or to go with a truckroll? Hmmm....  

(A commenter on my site has a very interesting point... if the cableco had to pair cards to THEIR DVRs, there would quickly be an efficient solution for all.)


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

davezatz said:


> Hm, would it be quicker and cheaper to move or to go with a truckroll? Hmmm....
> 
> (A commenter on my site has a very interesting point... if the cableco had to pair cards to THEIR DVRs, there would quickly be an efficient solution for all.)


That's one of the proposals in the new broadband plan. Cable companies will have to treat the cable cards in their devices the same as they treat those in customer devices if the recommendations go through.


----------



## gothaggis (Mar 3, 2010)

called back today and got a schedule date of this Saturday, much better than the end of April. Additionally, they were treating it like another outlet, which is why they were trying to charge $8.99 for it (like some people have said in this thread) - since I am going to retrun my current cable box, there is no charge.

The comcast page says my office has self install kits, but when I called them up, they said all of Maryland has to do 'truck roll' service, no self install kits available.


----------



## gothaggis (Mar 3, 2010)

My experience today (appointment was rescheduled from Saturday to today) - had an appointment setup for someone to come out and install the CableCARD between 2 and 5pm. Took off early from work so I could be there to meet the tech. 5pm rolls around, no call from Comcast and no tech. I call the main Comcast number - they put my on hold for about 10 minutes while they investigate - then say the dispatch manager will give me a call to update me on 'the situation'. 20 minutes later, the dispatch manager calls me (in a somewhat frantic voice) and tells me that the tech is just running late because he found out all his M-cards were faulty (what) so someone from the office (about 10 mins away from where I live) had to come out to meet him with some good cards. They would credit my account with $20 for the hassle and the tech should be here soon. It's now 7:30pm, 2 hours after I heard that story and no tech, or even call from Comcast to tell me what is going on. Also...their offices are now closed.

I feel like this wasn't on their top priority since I am getting rid of their DVR and monthly charge. I'm pretty pissed off that I took off work for no reason at all.


----------



## PaperQueen (Oct 26, 2009)

From previous posts in this thread, it appears Comcast pricing and policies can be somewhat regional. Here's the scoop in Minneapolis/St. Paul, MN, based on my recent conversation with them:

M Cards (necessary for TiVo Premiere boxes): 
• First one is free, assuming it's installed in your primary location (for me, the living room)
• Additional cards are $7.45/month - the same price as a digital non-HD cable box. 
(Translated, they'll take the loss on one rented box, but no more than that)

Install:
$15.99 mandatory truck roll to install, regardless of number of boxes/cards. Cannot bring TiVo units to a Comcast office to get around the charge. They drive out, pop the card in, "marry" the card to the box (ie, sync them), then leave.

Lead time:
Approximately one week, as of today

All in all, I guess it makes sense. Personally, I was a bit surprised the first card was free, since Comcast looks for any way possible to squeeze money out of their customers. The $15.99 truck roll could be worse-especially for someone with multiple boxes.

I fully expect this to mess up my bill for a minimum of three months, since that's the average, any time I make a change with Comcast. Took them five months to stop overbilling me last time there was a shift, then another two to get them to credit the overcharged amount. Astonishing.


----------



## i2k (Apr 3, 2008)

Seems really steep, Verizon is charging me ~2.99/ea or 3.99/ea per M Card. (Cheaper price is 2006 pricing)


----------



## jstevenson (May 6, 2007)

Ouch, I thought I was getting owned by Time Warner at $2.75 for the first and $3.50 for each additional.

I remember back in the day with CCs when the price went down the more you had. Sigh.


----------

